# What am I?



## IHeartFishies (Mar 11, 2004)

Help!! What am I?!?!?!


----------



## IHeartFishies (Mar 11, 2004)

Another Pic!


----------



## Lifer374 (Dec 5, 2003)

Sub-adult Pygocentrus nattereri (Red Belly Piranha)
Try not to take him out of the water to take a pic. I know they like to hide...but it's not at all good for him. and he's a good lookin nattie...Like to see him live for as long as possible


----------



## Lifer374 (Dec 5, 2003)

anybody know what this is


----------



## AzNP (May 21, 2003)

the mouth looks pacuish...maybe its jus the angle


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

natt...the mark looks like a scrape from being netted.


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

odd shaped P. nattereri. Scrape on head.


----------



## siclids (Mar 16, 2003)

Face remind me of a pug







Just like what was mentioned earlier maybe its just the angle. Beautiful coloration though


----------



## erikcooper (Feb 18, 2004)

Sure looks like a developing or disguising humeral spot though...


----------



## rbp 4 135 (Mar 2, 2004)

i must wonder if that fish is newly aquired, because the reason it dosent hace a higher back is that it is or was most likerly, starving. Sometimes lfs dont feed therir p's to save money, i would try to feed it every day and see what happens looks like a natt to me


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

thats a nice snub nosed natt


----------



## Guyana_Fish (Apr 2, 2004)

thats an ugly p


----------



## IHeartFishies (Mar 11, 2004)

You've got to be kidding me!!
A Red Belly Piranha!!
I thought it was a Pacu this whole time.
Are you sure?!?! He's such a wuss.

P.S. He was not damaged from being netted. 
As I said, some guy left this poor Mr. P on a street corner, in a 30 gallon tank with about 4 inches of water in it. The owner decided to move to West Virginia and not bring his little friend.








He was all messed up when I heorically resuced him.


----------



## R-K (Feb 25, 2004)

rbp 4 135 said:


> i must wonder if that fish is newly aquired, because the reason it dosent hace a higher back is that it is or was most likerly, starving. Sometimes lfs dont feed therir p's to save money, i would try to feed it every day and see what happens looks like a natt to me










Agree


----------



## Atlanta Braves Baby! (Mar 12, 2003)

Nice save dude! Your a good guy,


----------

